# Ants-2nd floor bathroom



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Could it be that the ants are there just for the water? I know that roaches suck water off the pipes. Can you shut the water there since the bathroom isn't in use?


----------



## Turbo1002 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thought about that. Turned the toilet off, drained the tank and bowl about a week a go. There is still water in the shower drain and two sinks. What to do about that? Can I bait a water bowl? Anyone know what kind of ant I have from the image?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I imagine that you could cover the 2 drains & spike the water bowl. I would also google "natural ant repellant". I might be easier to get them to leave than to kill them.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Sometimes ants take carbohydrate baits and sometimes they take protein bait. Have to keep at it until you find something they'll eat.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Might try a "Old Time Remedy" that worked for us when our garden shed was over run with black ants. A trail of corn meal laid on the floor, against the wall. JMO


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Have you inspected the exterior foundation of the home for an ant trail leading inside? I would start there and try to head them off before they can even get inside the walls and travel upstairs.


----------

